# I am so bored... what shall i do?



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am so bored... any ideas to lessen the boredom? 
I am unemployed for a month now. Good thing I manage to get my parents for a month visit. I wanted to go out tonight but they want to stay home...

I wanted to go out and drive but I am afraid to use the car that I just rented.
I am so clueless what to do... Browsing facebook and the net is isn't fun at all...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Go to the gym!!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Go out and drive the car, you'll be fine. Do not keep putting it off -you will feel so good afterwards that you did it.


----------



## emdark (May 4, 2010)

Start Playing a massive multiplayer online game.


----------



## this_ae (Feb 9, 2011)

Read the book or see DVD..


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

Go return that piece of junk car you rented and get something reliable . . .


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Hassli said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am so bored... any ideas to lessen the boredom?
> I am unemployed for a month now. Good thing I manage to get my parents for a month visit. I wanted to go out tonight but they want to stay home...
> ...


go out now and get a road-map of UAE tonight, tomorrow the roads will be very quiet,
not sure where you live but take the emirates road towards RAK and just drive for an hour or so, stop have lunch and return.By then you should be confident in the car. Bring your parents along nothing like a bit of unrequested advice fro Mom and Pop to relieve boredom.
YOU MAY FEEL LIKE A BEER AFTER THIS BUT THAT'S NOT A BAD THING.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Play on line poker, get legless and put everything that you planned to do today off until tomorrow. That way at least tomorrow you`ll have loads to do, i`ve been doing that for years and boredom certainly isn`t an issue lol!!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Go for drive - Jebel Hafeet is far enough and also a nice place, so that would pretty much take the whole day. If you go close to sunset, the sunset is simply amazing (though it can be a bit crowded at that time).

2. Go to the mall & just walk around - that in itself, will take the whole day!

3. Go to Safa Park, Marina Walk, Downtown, JBR Walk, etc and just walk around. The weather is really pleasant at the moment, so you could enjoy nice leisurely walks.

4. Go to the beach

5. Visit friends or take your parents on a tour of Old Dubai.


----------



## Hassli (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the reply.

I did go outside... Drive till I reach the Atlantis and had Mc do... It was a relief and I really feel good afterwards…
Now, planning for tomorrow joyride with my parents to Fujairah and Jabel Hafeet the next day...
Gym, I love this idea… better to start to loss some baby fats… lol
Online game… hmmm... let me see, I am not an online gamer and don't know how to play poker too 
Book, yup, I have GMAT reviewer to start next week for my exam this coming March… 
Sad, I am not allowed to have some Beer or any alcoholic drinks…

Good thing the weather is really pleasant... 



Thanks a lot... I feel better now ...


----------

